# Any EX-LTTC'ers WTT?



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies,

I guess I'm now officially back to the WTT boards! We haven't decided when to TTC again. We're waiting on news on whether we can extend our house and after that we'll be able to decide when we can TTC again. 

I'm obviously very excited to be thinking of extending our family further but after TTC for 4.5 years, I am also feeling quite anxious about it too. I'm grateful everyday for the wonderful daughter I've been blessed to have but it does make me feel sad that the road to no2 could be just as hard as it was to conceive her.

Is there anyone else feeling the same about TTC no2?


----------



## littlesteph

not sure if it counts as a LTTC as tried just over 2 years for our first, we wanted kids close in age so tried for no:2 when eldest was 3 months fell first month. Now we are waiting at least another year it dose worry me that it could take awhile again.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies,
We TTC for 3 years and a successful round of IVF gave us a beautiful daughter .
I'm totally ready for another one, but financially we are going to wait until Jan 2016.
Only problem is my health. I need to see a specialist before having the coil removed incase I make myself worse. 
Hubby has been away with work for a couple of months but he's back this weekend so will have a chat about it then.
Em xx


----------



## krissie328

Me!! We tried on and off for about 8 years. We finally got lucky on our first round of clomid. We have both male (low motility) and female (no ovulation) factors. I am super nervous about waiting. We had originally planned to try when DS turned one. However, due to some recent events I think we are going to have to wait until he is closer to 18-24 months. I think the bigger gap will be better but I am so worried about it taking a long time. We want a max 3.5 year gap. I am hoping with Clomid we will catch quickly again.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies :hi:

I am so pleased I'm not alone in this, but obviously not pleased that we all have had tough journeys getting here. I really hope that we all find it easier next time. 

Krissie - Will be nice to have someone to wait it out with! Christian looks an absolute Cutie!! Fingers crossed the male factor has improved since last time :hugs: 

Emily - I think it will also be Jan 2016 for us too!! How did the 'chat' go?


----------



## xx Emily xx

We've not had it yet! He got home yesterday and dd isn't well so haven't had chance yet. He's home for 2 weeks though so plenty of time!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies, 

Hope you're all well. 

Emily - Keep us updated xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Well we had a chat and were going to save for IVF and then go to GP for referral. That way we have the funds there if we need them. If were successful without IVF then we will spend the money on children, if we find IVF isn't an option, money will go on DD xx


----------



## krissie328

Best of luck Emily. I really hope that you guys don't need it and you can spend the money on both your babies!


----------



## Sambatiki

Emily - ooooh that's exciting!! Will you TTC naturally just in case you get a miracle? 

Krissie - :hi: 

We're STILL waiting on house extension news :grr: I need a plan!!! :haha:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Sambatiki - can't TTC naturally until I've been reviews by specialist. The only think keeping my endometriosis at bay at the mo is the coil, as soon as I have it removed it's likely to come straight back, putting my chance of conception and IVF at risk. 

House extension sounds exiting! We moved into our house in November, waiting for some better weather to do the garden! We've had the pond emptied, just needs filling then I can rearrange everything! 

xx


----------



## LoveCakes

So glad I found this thread! Emily we are in the same boat! I have the coil in and can't try naturally either.

Long story short I have PCOS and when ttc my first I found it caused unopposed eostrogen. This meant a build up of cells in my womb that became pre cancerous. I had the coil for 8 months then after the all clear it took 3 rounds of clomid.

We haven't completely decided when. My gp said she'd refer us back to the clinic straight away but there's a 3 month waiting list. Then I don't know if it'll be here's your prescription away you go or if they'll want to do another biopsy. Last time I got one in 9 weeks due to my results but he told me a routine one has a 6 month waiting list then 3 month wait for review appointment. So it could be 3 months or 1 year! 

Plus I responded differently to each round of clomid and fell pg after ovulating on day 31 so not sure how successful it would be again

I think we'll go back to GP when LO is 1 and hope for the best.


----------



## Sambatiki

Emily - Ahhh I see! Hopefully you'll get some answers soon xxx 

Lovecakes - Fingers crossed it only takes clomid again this time around. 

We did 6 rounds of Clomid unsuccessfully, 1 round of IVF which ended in MC and finally conceived Pheebs naturally straight after the MC. Couldn't believe our luck! I honestly think my Great nanna sent her as I had the MC on the day she died. She must have had words with the big guy upstairs ;) x


----------



## LoveCakes

Sambatki what a journey!

P.S. I have a Phoebe too :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Lovecakes - It certainly was a bumpy road but we got there in the end... we all have journeys it was f-ing hard getting there but I really honestly think it means I'm a better mother for it. I'm not saying that a mother who is one of those lucky buggers that only has to look at her partner and is up the duff isn't a wonderful mum. But for me I appreciate that little girl so so much. Don't get me wrong I have those awful days when bedtime can't come soon enough, but that is normal for anyone. When she is older I'll tell her how hard it was to get her. I'll never forget the heartbreak, the frustration, the tears, the pain, the anger but for me it just makes her special.... criikey I didn't mean to get all sentimental on you! :haha: We both have excellent name tastes!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

How are you all?

Looks like TTC could be postponed for a little longer, my choice totally as I've entered the ballot for the London Marathon so could be May next year now! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey!

We could end up being May too! I need to go to the GP and get referred to specialist yet which can take ages! 

I've just got a new job and handing in my notice tomorrow so I should be starting in a month. So I'll be really busy for next few months, don't want to add any extra stress! 

When do you find out if you get accepted for the marathon? Have you got a charity you're running for?

Em xx


----------



## krissie328

We postponed ttc to next June. 

Good luck on the marathon and new job.


----------



## LoveCakes

Good luck with the marathon!

I'm all confused now. Less than 2 years ago I was given my clomid prescription the same day the dr gave us the go ahead. Now on their new website it says there is a 5 month waiting list for ovulation induction :( so that would mean getting referred now but if the website is wrong we're not quite ready. 

I might ring them and hope they don't just say it depends on the patient


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lovecakes- how confusing. Id give them a ring, it might make things clearer, or they could give you some advice on what to do.

Em xx


----------



## Sambatiki

:haha: Isn't it funny we have all delayed! 

Emily - Congrats on the new job! Let us know how you get on. 

Lovecakes - That is confusing. Did you manage to talk to them?

Krissie - oooh hopefully TTC buddies! 

I won't find out about the marathon until October so loads of time. I will set up a just giving page for the marathon but I am not doing it 'through' a charity. You can get a guaranteed place through one but I found out that the charity pays £1k for the place and you have to raise £2K so they only get half the money raised. It doesn't sit right with me asking people for sponsorship etc... Other reason for waiting... I worked out how much it will cost us in Childcare for two!!! :argh:


----------



## krissie328

Yes! Daycare is part of our wait. Most of it indeed. If we wait until he is 3 my friend who watches ds now can watch the new baby (and bless her she does it for free)! And then ds can go to preschool which will cost us a bit but much more manageable than daycare.


----------



## Sambatiki

Free childcare! Definitely a good reason to wait. I also think it will be better for Pheebs as she will have a better understanding of why baby needs me. Will also be nice not having two in nappies!


----------



## LoveCakes

Well I finally got ringing the clinic and the waiting list for clomid is now down to 1-2 months yay. I know they may want repeat investigations or tests but at least I can plan our minimum now.

Big talk with the hubby tonight!


----------



## Sambatiki

Oooooh exciting!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Exiting news!! 

Started feeling very broody!! Not good as might have a long wait!! 

Em xx


----------



## LoveCakes

So we have a date! I'm going back in July to get referred hopefully with current waiting lists that's an appointment at the fertility clinic in September and start treatment in November. This would give us a minimum 2 year age gap. I can't believe we're kicking off next month even of it will be almost 6 months before we're actually ttc again. I'm so excited and nervous eek


----------



## whigfield

Can I join you ladies? It took nearly 4 years to conceive LO and we had 3 mcs and lost a total of 4 little ones along the way. I have PCOS and rarely ovulate on my own, and LO was conceived via clomid. I still have a 50mg dose left which I will likely take on my own when we're ready. We're likely waiting until September when LO is 1 as we're prepared for a long wait again, and we don't want too big of a gap.

For those ladies in the UK - will the GP even help again on the NHS if you've had a baby? I don't mean IVF, but just if we needed clomid again (assuming the leftover dose doesn't result in a BFP), or is this something I'd have to go private for? Moreover, would they expect you to wait 2 years before referring you or is it different when they've already uncovered your issues etc and you've successfully had a baby before with help?


----------



## krissie328

LoveCakes said:


> So we have a date! I'm going back in July to get referred hopefully with current waiting lists that's an appointment at the fertility clinic in September and start treatment in November. This would give us a minimum 2 year age gap. I can't believe we're kicking off next month even of it will be almost 6 months before we're actually ttc again. I'm so excited and nervous eek

So happy you have a date!!! 

Welcome whigfield.


----------



## LoveCakes

Hi Whigfield :)

My GP said she'd refer me straight away (forClomid) , I asked at my 6 week postnatal appointment. My situation is a bit different though as it's dangerous for me to try naturally (previous pre cancerous biospy so I need to be on BC or pg). I was refered the first time after ttc for 6 months due to a long history of odd AF and mid cycle spotting. I'd see your GP to ask to put your mind at rest and to help you plan.

I also have some clomid left but I think it'll be out of date by the time we ttc.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Whig! :hi: I have no idea about whether they will help. I think they will up until the point of IVF etc and then you would have to pay. Hopefully you can just get clomid on prescription after a couple of blood tests. Good luck!! 

Love Cakes - ooooh we could be ttc together if I don't get in the marathon!!! EXCITING!! 

AFM, not much going on. Going on hols on Friday and I can't wait :wohoo: Everyone else OK?


----------



## LoveCakes

Sambatiki when do you find out about the marathon? It's exciting for you either way!


----------



## LoveCakes

Woo I've my appointment booked for the dr to refer me back to the fertility clinic. Two weeks today eek I am getting a smear test at the same appointment though but at least there'll be some good news


----------



## xx Emily xx

How exiting love cakes!! I don't think we wil be TTC until May time now :(

xx


----------



## krissie328

Great news lovecakes. 

Sorry about the possible delay Emily. I hope you can move your date up.

We have decided to ntnp for now since I was not reacting well to birth control. So I guess we will see.


----------



## LoveCakes

Sorry about that Emily, just think it's July in a few days then you're another month down

How exciting krissie, I hope you end up with the gap you want!


----------



## Sambatiki

Love cakes - End of October. I'm seriously unfit and over weight atm so need to get some training in! 

Krissie - Best of luck with NTNP! Hopefully you'll get a lovely surprise! :dust: Make sure you keep us in the loop! I don't think I could NTNP I would definitely resort back to my hardcore TTC ways. :haha:

Emily - Could be the same time as me, if I get in the marathon xxx Hopefully we can be buddies or you get some fab news and can bring it forward xxx 

AFM - Just back from a lovely week in Bulgaria.... I want to go back! :hissy:


----------



## LoveCakes

Well yesterday the dr said he would refer me to the fertility clinic so in back on the wagon again.

I was actually a bit teary when I got home. I'm excited at the thought of no 2 but just it's weird to be back in the waiting for an appointment/ waiting for rest results cycle. I had enjoyed a break from all the stress. I know it's so worth it though! As crap as it was last time I know now just how much better being a mum is.

So I'm back waiting on the post for my clinic appointment!


----------



## krissie328

I know what you mean. I am really struggling now ttc. All those memories of before have flooded back and I fear a repeat. Even though logically we have a plan it's still so hard.

Do you know when you will be able to get into the fertility clinic?


----------



## LoveCakes

The website says a 9 week waiting time which was the same as before and pretty accurate.

I'm trying to be more positive, we are significantly more informed this time and more importantly know our bodies can and have ovulated, gotten pg and carried a baby. That makes a big difference.

I love your avatar by the way such a cute wee face :)


----------



## krissie328

Thanks, that was from his 11 month pictures. He was so crabby and I love that face.

I keep trying to remember it was our first clomid cycle that got us our lo. I am optimistic we will fall in the first few cycles again. I am hoping our next cycle we might be able to. If it ever manages to get here. :/


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

How are we all?


----------



## krissie328

Things are going alright here. We tried for two cycles over the summer. However, I went back to work after having the summer off and we decided to wait. The anxiety was really getting to me and the added pressure of a toddler and work was to much. Thankfully I am really happy with the decision and not going crazy wanting to try. 

I am working on getting back into the grove of work and a routine for DS. I am also trying to lose some weight before ttc.


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey krissie, glad you're happy with the decision. You have to really be ready.

I'm still waiting on our referral appointment. It isn't due until at least mid September but it doesn't stop me checking the post each day. The wait doesn't feel as bad this time. I feel like if it is later rather than sooner LO will have more 1-2-1 time and I'll get further on in work. Since I know what treatment and the whole processes is like I feel like I'm standing on a diving board waiting to jump!


----------



## LoveCakes

How are you sambatiki?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hope everyone is getting on well. We have decided that in January I will go to my GP about getting referred to gynae up here. Then speak to them about our chances with TTC vs IVF. 
Then all being well TTC in May!


----------



## LoveCakes

Argh I got my letter today! Appointment booked for the fertility clinic for the 23rd! They actually had appointments for next week but we both need to sort time off work.

Feeling very excited but also quite nervous.


----------



## krissie328

LoveCakes said:


> Argh I got my letter today! Appointment booked for the fertility clinic for the 23rd! They actually had appointments for next week but we both need to sort time off work.
> 
> Feeling very excited but also quite nervous.

That is great news!! :happydance:


----------



## LoveCakes

So a very busy week! I got promoted last week yay so that's exciting hand today I had my clinic appointment. I was expecting to get sent for a loads of tests but they took the mirena out and gave me a prescription for clomid. It was the same dr as last time who I loved he is so calming and positive. It was lovely telling him about my LO as he said people disappear once their treatment is done and he never hears.

The only rubbish thing is hubby is due to be away with work for 3 days on cd 11-14 so I'm trying to work out whether to delay though I ovulated on time, not at all and late before so I don't want to triple guess myself. He had to go away for two weeks in November but I'll worry about that closer to the time.

I now need to worry about the practical side of ttc with a LO as the follie scans are 7.30am to 8.30am so if hubby is away it's too early for me to get her to nursery. Plus my new job will be in the hospital I'm getting treatment so harder to keep it a secret!

Ah I'm not complaining they are lovely problems to have. I know it might be a journey but at least we're back on it.

If no one minds I'll keep you updated but if you'd rather I stay on ttc boards just be honest! 

Hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## krissie328

So glad things are going so quickly lovecakes. I did a round of clomid on August and didn't ovulate. I tried some femara this cycle and have yet to ovulate and I'm CD 17.


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey krissie keep hoping, the cycle we made our LO I didn't ovulate till cd31. Are you doing opks or going for scans.

Fingers crossed the femara does the trick for you this time x


----------



## krissie328

I am temping and doing opks. It just sucks because I ovulated on my own in July and now I feel like I messed it up.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Love cakes - Good luck sweetie!!! Hope you work out the logistics of it all. Don't leave us... I'd love to know how you're getting on! 

Krissie - How are you getting on? 

AFM - No London marathon place.... but still not quite ready to TTC... perhaps after chrimbo? :haha: I'm such a scardy cat! xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Sooo... TTC has been put back 2 years 

Gutted but gives us time to save etc


----------



## krissie328

So sorry to hear that Emily. I hope you reach your goals!!


----------



## krissie328

Sam- I understand being scared. I still am too. But we are moving forward. I am 1 dpo today so waiting to see if this cycle was the one. I have been struggling with ovulating but I did in July and did this month. So not all the time but at least there is a chance this way!!


----------



## LoveCakes

Sambatiki it's normal to be scared, I still am a bit too! Let us know when you decide.

Krissie that's great you ovulated! So exciting, definitely keep us updated.

Emily sorry to hear about your delay, at least you have a date it's worse being in limbo

I'm on CD 11, I went for my follicle scan today to find nothing :( I had thought this month wasn't great as 50mg didn't work last time, hubby is away for work this week and again when I'd be testing. I was more dissapointed than I thought I would be. It just brought back all the feelings from last time. 
I'm trying to be positive though, I'll be on 100mg which worked last time, I'm off work the next few days so will squeeze in lots of cuddles with my LO. I don't know whether to hold out hope for this month since I conceived after ovulating on CD31 with my lg or just to write it off since OH will be away anyway.


----------



## LoveCakes

So an update, I got a +ve opk today on CD15. Hubby is back home tonight after working away all week so if I'd ovulated 'on time' we wouldn't have had a chance. I'm trying not to get too excited but so nice to know we actually have a chance. Can't wait for OH to get home now lol...


----------



## krissie328

Super exciting Lovecakes. You are just a little behind me. I ovulated on October 4th. So 5 dpo today. It was on cd 27 so really late. I'm trying to stay optimistic that it won't hurt our chances.


----------



## LoveCakes

I didn't ovulate until cd31 with my lg and she is perfect so it doesn't make any difference. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies, 

Love cakes - hope you managed to get this cycle covered! Will be keeping my fingers crossed! :luck: 

Krissie - I also didn't OV until really late with Pheebs, it was straight after a MC and IVF though so obviously circumstances were different but I doubt it will harm your chances at all. 

I'm still putting things off until the new year, still being a scardey cat about it all. But certainly want to TTC again..... will definitely be avoiding mar/apr TTC as I don't fancy another xmas baby again. 

Big love to you all xxx


----------



## krissie328

How is everyone doing? Things are going slow here. I am on CD 10 so just the wait to see if I ovulate.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Can I join?? We TTC for 6.5 years before we did a round of IVF which was successful and our little boy was born sleeping 1st feb 2014. I was pregnant again (naturally) beginning of May and miscarried June, I was pregnant again naturally In September with my beautiful rainbow baby boy who was born at 31 weeks by emergency csection.

I'm waiting to try now but I'm sooooo desperate for another baby!!. I was advised to wait a year post section for a VBAC, I had a horrible csection recovery!. We were going to start TTC right at DSs first birthday but we've booked a holiday for 2 months after that so we will start trying whilst away :)


----------



## krissie328

Zoie- Welcome! I remember when you had Leo. I am so sorry for your losses. But so happy for your rainbow.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Zoie - Welcome! Congrats on your rainbow, he's gorgeous! I'm so sorry for your losses, big floaty kisses to them both :hugs: Hoping that the time flies by quick, but not so quick DS grows up too quick! 

How is everyone else? Sorry I have been a bit rubbish popping by, life seems to keep getting in the way! Things with me are 'OK', DH and I are in a bit of a 'rut' and tbh I'm not entirely happy. I'm hoping its just a blip and we'll get over it, but TTC is certainly not going to happen this side of Christmas. Work is also pretty rubbish, lots of changes effecting my role and they're not particularly for the best. I'm currently doing some bits at home for someone and fingers crossed it will turn into something more and I can leave. But hey-ho onwards and upwards! 

Are you all excited for Xmas? I am desperately so! CAN NOT WAIT! What are you going to be getting your LO's? 

Love and hugs ladies and hope to see you all soon xx


----------



## krissie328

Samba- sorry you are in a rut with DH. My husband and I went through 12 weeks of marriage counseling this last spring/summer to deal with some issues. While things aren't back to where they were I am feeling better. I have told him I am not happy with his work schedule and this week he finally asked to be transferred back to days. Currently I work 8-4 and he works 4-2:30 so during the week we don't see each other and I am the only caregiver of DS at home. Which was really rough for awhile. I have finally got into a routine but I still struggle with feeling like I am not doing enough with DS. 

I am excited for Christmas. I got DS some little people dinosaurs. I want to get him something else fun but haven't found anything yet. Where he is only going to be 17 months I am not going to over the top.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls, I want time to hurry up but I don't want Wyatt to grow up fast!. Really what I want is to be pregnant right now :haha: 

At least we have Christmas coming up to take our minds off it a bit!.


----------



## krissie328

I hear you there!! I cannot believe my DS is almost 16 months old!! Seriously where did the time go?!?!

I am excited for the Holidays. DS will be able to enjoy them more this year and I look forward to the experience. We have a really nice light display near us that I plan to go to this year. We went last year but DS was wrapped in a blanket in his stroller so did not get to enjoy them much.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hopefully we will get to do all those types of things next Christmas, we have a very strict 7pm bed time, if he's not in bed by then he's totally unbearable LOL. Next year I might be able to covince him to stay awake a little :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Yea, Christian is usually in bed by 7:30. But even when he stays up he's generally pretty good. And not to mention it's full on dark here by 5. :(


----------



## krissie328

LoveCakes- Any update from you?

My update: I am currently on three months of birth control. Then I am going to do a round of clomid in February. But I have been all out of sorts with my cycles and felt like I needed to reboot some. If we don't catch in Feb we will be doing another round of clomid in May.


----------



## LoveCakes

Hi everyone :)

I'm on round 2 of clomid. I've ovulated on both cycles and at day 14/15 which is a first for me. I guess we were just unluck last month. I'm not too hopeful this month, oh has been working away a lot then LO was sick over my fertile time so we only bd the first day I got a positive opk (follie scan that day showed a 22cm follicle). I got a positive the day after but LO wouldn't settle and ended up in our bed. Ttc no2 is definitely harder practically with no1 about lol :)

AF is due at the weekend do we'll just have to see. I am grateful I'm actually ovulating and having normal length cycles. I'm responding better this time so there is hope for any of you who had a difficult time last time.

Good luck Krissie. Hopefully the busyness of Christmas will help the time go faster.


----------



## LoveCakes

I'm looking forward to Christmas with my LO too, the lights go on in our town on Saturday thankfully at 5.30 as my LO doesn't do a late bedtime well either. She's fine at the time but still up at 6am the next day and really grumpy.


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey ladies I hope you don't mind me posting but I got a BFP on Wednesday! AF was due today and stayed away.

If it helps it was MUCH easier this time. The clomid made me ovulate on time and two months in a row which it didn't last time.

I hope all of you are as lucky when your time comes xxxx

:dust::dust:


----------



## krissie328

So so happy for you lovecakes. Congratulations.


----------

